# Water at Canterbury P&R - ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please can someone who has been there recently reassure me that we'll be able to fill with fresh water at Canterbury P&R " aire" ?

For various reasons it's quite complicated for us to fill up at the beginning of a journey.

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Please can someone who has been there recently reassure me that we'll be able to fill with fresh water at Canterbury P&R " aire" ?
> 
> For various reasons it's quite complicated for us to fill up at the beginning of a journey.
> 
> G


Hi Chris,

I'd love to help, but it was September when we were last there, and as there is only one tap and it is close to the toilet emptying point, I have to assume that it'll be the same one that some might use to rinse out their cassette. 8O

Sorry, 

Jock.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jock...back to plan B methinks ! 

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Canterbury: Dover Road Park & Ride, about 1 mile from Canterbury city centre along the A2.. Water, grey and black Dump (free on payment of parking fee); 24 large parking bays

Hope this helps Chris
Mavis


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If, as Jock says, the tap may be used by some to wash out the toilet cassette then why not just use a disinfectant wipe to clean the metal area of the tap. 
Or even pour a bit of neat bleach over it.
Then run the water for a few seconds and it will be perfectly clean to use.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

If not Canterbury, all service areas en route to Dover - more so in the lorry fill up area - have a tap and some have a hose pipe too. Never poisoned me....

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Russell- what a good idea. I'd not thought of that one.

This is now Plan C and the current one.

Plan B involved washing down the tap at the farm where we store the van. That is only used for washing tractors and filling bowsers so probably less polluted than the Canterbury equivalent -(or probably not) It's main drawback is that the area around it is pretty horrible and our van is shining white and glossy.

Thanks Mavis; it's our first time at Canterbury P&R .

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Chris,

I'd go with Pippin's suggestion, but pour boiling water over the tap and then wiping it with a disinfected wipe. 

I'm not saying that people do use it to rinse their cassette, however, unless they use an old container to decant the water from tap to cassette, as we do, then it is highly likely that some will have used it.

It's a great place to overnight. Nice and quiet.

You'll go past it on the dual carriageway, then follow the signs before the turn off, then it is down the ramp, under the flyover, and back on yourself. There is a pub at the entrance selling food and good ales.

have a good trip.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

*Grizzly*

We use Canterbury p+r to fill up and empty out as it is close to home (a flat) and have not had any ill effects. We use it to rinse out the cassette but always take care not to get the spout near the tap. There used to be a manky bit of hose attached ( someone felt their need greater) we use our own. Although the system is not as refined as some in France etc. it is very useful and free. ( Any car entering the p+r pays the same fee as a motorhome so the water and waste point is effectively free).
Take the opportunity to visit Canterbury if only to see the naked lady carved in the apex of the arch over the main entry the Cathedral, bus ride free with p+r ticket :wink: 
If only more cities were as forward thinking we would have a greater incentive to see more of *our* country and not be enticed abroad by free facilities ,cheaper food and drink and sun, sun, sun :lol: 
Rob.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Chris have just popped up there for you and yes one tap is available for filling up with fresh water
To put your mind at rest the Contact is:-
Mr Colin Perris
Tel: 01227 862429
Or Email [email protected] 
Mavis


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks you very much indeed everyone.

G


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Gold Stars*



locovan said:


> Chris have just popped up there for you and yes one tap is available for filling up with fresh water
> To put your mind at rest the Contact is:-
> Mr Colin Perris
> Tel: 01227 862429
> ...


Yep - Gold Stars to that lady - what a fine example

Harry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Gold Stars*



Coulstock said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Chris have just popped up there for you and yes one tap is available for filling up with fresh water
> ...


Harry I had to go to the Asda's so we carried on round to the P/R in New Dover Road for a look .
It is very nice for an overnight stay Im most impressed and here is the Sat Nav info
New Dover Road CT1 3EJ: LAT N: 51°15'41.42 LONG E: 1° 6'6.15 
I wished all Councils provided the service

Mavis


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> You'll go past it on the dual carriageway, then follow the signs before the turn off, then it is down the ramp, under the flyover, and back on yourself. There is a pub at the entrance selling food and good ales.
> 
> Jock.


I'm a bit confused!

On the A2 (London to Dover) follow the signs to the Park and Ride. Take the slip road off the A2 signposted Bridge (where I live!) and Patrixbourne, there is also a sign here for the Wild Animal Park (Howletts). At the T junction turn right signed Bridge & Canterbury, this takes you over the A2 you have just left. Take the right hand fork (Bekesbourne Lane, weight limit here 7.5T) at the end of which turn right. At the next forked junction keep right taking the road to Canterbury marked Park & Ride (this again takes you over the A2) do NOT take the road bearing left as this takes you back to London!

App half a mile down this road you will reach a roundabout. Turn left here into the Park and Ride where you will see the motorhome parking section immediately on your left. The Old Gate Inn is situated at this roundabout.

We have used the dumping facilities ourselves there, saves lifting up the manhole cover at home! At times we have found that previous users have failed to clean up after them. When this has happened we have set to and cleaned it ourselves. We have then phoned the council to let them know as the Motorcaravan parking is the pride and joy of Canterbury City Council and the council officials like to know it is presentable at all times.

There is never any hose on the tap when we have used it but as we always carry our own hose and various adapters this has never been a problem.

Just a reminder by the way the cost is now £2.50 overnight having been increased by 50 p last summer. The barrier to enter the P & P is closed one hour after the last bus has left for the city (about 9pm) but one can leave it at anytime by placing the stamped ticket in the machine.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CT1 3EJ
No confusion now. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Dayo (Aug 17, 2006)

:lol: Hi everyone
All the aires in France have this system, where the drinking water tap is adjacent to the waste disposal point, and we've watched people from all nationalities clean out their cassette and then rinse out the thing using the drinking water tap, even when the notice sometimes says clearly not too. They even stick the tap right up the spout :evil: YES, and the English do it as well. So we ALWAYS use disinfectant wipes when filling up.
When I say all the aires I mean most ( someone will only tell me off)
So beware, take care!!!
Dayo


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all...disinfectant wipes in the door well, satnav set and instructions on the dashboard and we'll raise a glass to you all with our supper at the pub.

Thanks again

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> CT1 3EJ
> No confusion now. :wink:
> 
> Jock.


Well done Jock Spot on :lol: :lol:


----------

